# [SOLVED]xorg (EE)No devices detected,Fatal error: no screens

## hasior

tytułem wstępu: kupiłem MSI Wind, postanowiłem na partycji Recovery postawić Gentoo, co też zrobiłem i po 

```
startx
```

 zonk:

```
(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

zajrzałem na strony xorg faq - "no screens found" --> ogólny błąd, "no devices detected" sugeruje problemy ze sterownikami.... ale ja próbowałem już chyba ze wszystkimi (intel/i810/vga/i810fb/intelfb) i co najwyżej zmienia się ID szyny

może ktoś trzeźwym okiem (ja walczę już dobę  :Wink: ) znajdzie co jest nie tak:

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8199 (rev 22)
```

tu wspomogłem się dodatkowo YAST'em ze SLED'a domyślnie zainstalowanego na Wiaterku:

 *Quote:*   

> (...)
> 
> 18: udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_vesafb_0'
> 
>   info.bus = 'platform'
> ...

 

mój xorg.conf: (pozwolę sobie zostawić niektóre zakomentowane linie - raz ze względu na czytelność, dwa - niektórych z zakomentowanych opcji również zamiennie próbowałem

```
#

###############################################################

#

# made by admin on October, 4th 2008

#

###############################################################

#

# Files Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "Files"

#

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#

#   FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/arkpandora"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/proggy-fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/tengwar-fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/URW"

#   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/xtest"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/e"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/rock"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/shinymetal"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/consolefonts"

#   FontPath    "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

#

   InputDevices    "/dev/gpmdata"

   InputDevices    "/dev/input/mice"

#

EndSection

#

###############################################################

#

# Server Flags Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "ServerFlags"

#

   Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

   Option      "AIGLX" "false" #"on"

   Option      "ZapWarning" "on"

   Option      "BlankTime" "10"

#   Option      "blank time" "4"

   Option      "SuspendTime" "22"

#   Option      "suspend time" "12" 

   Option      "OffTime" "30"

#   Option      "off time" "16" 

#   Option      "standby time" "8"

#

EndSection

#

###############################################################

#

# Module Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "Module"

#

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "dri"

#   Load      "v4l"

#

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

#

EndSection

#

###############################################################

#

# Device Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "InputDevice"

#

   Identifier   "Wind_Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

#   Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg" 

   Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

#   Option      "Xleds" "1 2 3"

#

EndSection

#

Section "InputDevice"

#

   Identifier   "Wind_Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Name" "Touchpad"

   Option      "Vendor" "Synaptics"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

#   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#   Option      "CorePointer"

#

EndSection

#

Section "InputDevice"

#

   Identifier   "Wind_Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Name" "Mouse"

   Option      "Vendor" "Sysp"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

   Option      "Protocol" "explorerps/2" # "Auto"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#

EndSection

#

Section "Monitor"

#

   Identifier   "Wind_LCD_Display"

   VendorName   "MSI"

   ModelName   "1024X600@60HZ"

   DisplaySize   224 135

   HorizSync   31-60

   VertRefresh   50-60

   UseModes   "Modes[0]"

#   Gamma       0.85

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option      "PreferredMode" "1024x600"

#   Option      "CalcAlgorithm" "XServerPool"

#

EndSection

#

Section "Modes"

#

   Identifier   "Modes[0]"

#    #1024x600 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 37.32 kHz; pclk: 48.96 MHz

   Modeline   "1024x600_60.00" 48.96 1024 1064 1168 1312 600 601 604 622 -HSync +Vsync

#

EndSection

#

Section "Device"

#

   Identifier   "GMA950"

   BoardName   "945 GME"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:1"

#   Driver      "intel" # 

   Driver          "i810"

   VendorName   "Intel"

   Screen      0

#   Option      "monitor-LVDS" "Wind_LCD_Display"

#   Option      "FramebufferCompression" "on"

#   Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

#   Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

#   Option      "Tiling" "on"

#   Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

#   Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

#   Option      "UseFBDev" "true"

#   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#   Option      "SaXDualHead"

#   Option      "Clone"

#   Option      "NoDDC"

#   Option      "LFP" ""

#   Option      "AllocSize" "1600x1200"

#   Option      "usevnc" "no"

#   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#   Option      "SaXDualMonitorVendor" "--> VESA"

#   Option      "SaXDualOrientation" "off"

#   Option      "SaXDualResolution" "off"

   Option      "CloneRefresh" "50-60"

#   Option      "SaXDualMode" "off"

#   Option      "SaXDualHSync" "off"

#   Option      "SaXDualMonitorModel" "1024X768@60HZ"

#   Option      "SaXDualVSync" "50-60"

#

EndSection

#

Section "Device"

#

   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

#   Chipset      "generic"

#   Screen      1

#

EndSection

#

###############################################################

#

# Screen Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "Screen"

#

   Identifier   "Screen[0]"

   Device      "GMA950"

   Monitor      "Wind_LCD_Display"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   DefaultDepth   24

#

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      8

#      Modes      "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 

#   EndSubSection

#

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      15

#      Modes      "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 

#   EndSubSection

#

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      16

#      Modes      "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 

#   EndSubSection

#

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 

#      Virtual   1600 1200

   EndSubSection

#

EndSection

#

#Section "Screen" ## 

#

#   Identifier   "Screen[1]"

#   Device      "Standard VGA"

#   Monitor      "Auto"

#   DefaultColorDepth 8

#   DefaultDepth   8

#

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      8

#      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480" 

#   EndSubSection

#

#EndSection

#

###############################################################

#

# Server Layout Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "ServerLayout"

#

   Identifier   "Layout[all]"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   Screen      "Screen[0]"

   Option      "Clone" "off"

   Option      "Xinerama" "off"

#   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

#

EndSection

#

#Section "ServerLayout"

#

#   Identifier   "Layout_VGA"

#   InputDevice   "Wind_Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

#   InputDevice   "Wind_Touchpad" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice   "Wind_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

#   Screen      "Screen[1]"

#

#EndSection

#

##############################################################

#

# DRI Section

#

##############################################################

#

Section "DRI"

#

   Group      "video"

   Mode      0660

#

EndSection

#

##############################################################

#

# Extensions Section

#

##############################################################

#

Section "Extensions"

#

#   Option      "Composite" "on"

#

EndSection 

#

##############################################################

```

próbowałem różnych sterowników - nie tylko i810 jak w tym przykładzie,

próbowałem również wersji z Screen[0] i Screen[1] (ten drugi tu jest zakomentowany), ba, skopiowałem nawet xorg.conf ze SLED'a (poprawiając ścieżki do czcionek) - i również nie działa

próbowałem po kolei według podręcznika

```
X -configure

xorgconfig

xorgcfg
```

i również zonk (poprawiałem za każdym razem rozdzielczość ekranu na 1024x600)

efekt - taki jak w pierwszym akapicie, a tu jest cały log, Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux bultie 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 5 11:52:02 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 04 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  5 22:08:48 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Wind_LCD_Display"

(**) |   |-->Device "GMA950"

(**) |-->Input Device "Wind_Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Wind_Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Wind_Mouse"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/e".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/e").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/rock".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/rock").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/shinymetal".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fnlib_fonts/shinymetal").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/consolefonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/consolefonts").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/arkpandora,

   /usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf,

   /usr/share/fonts/jmk,

   /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix,

   /usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var,

   /usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf,

   /usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/proggy-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

   /usr/share/fonts/tengwar-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) Input device list set to "/dev/gpmdata,/dev/input/mice"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "22"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27ac card 1462,0110 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,27ae card 1462,0110 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,27a6 card 1462,0110 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1462,0110 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8199 card 1462,6894 rev 22 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation unknown chipset (0x27ae) rev 3, Mem @ 0xdfe80000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdff00000/18, I/O @ 0xd0f0/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdfe00000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfc03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdff40000 - 0xdff403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffe03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff3ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdfe80000 - 0xdfefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d0a0 - 0x0000d0af (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d020 - 0x0000d03f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d040 - 0x0000d05f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d060 - 0x0000d07f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d0f0 - 0x0000d0f7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfc03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdff40000 - 0xdff403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffe03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff3ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdfe80000 - 0xdfefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d0a0 - 0x0000d0af (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d020 - 0x0000d03f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d040 - 0x0000d05f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d060 - 0x0000d07f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d0f0 - 0x0000d0f7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfc03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdff40000 - 0xdff403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffe03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfe7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdff3ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdfe80000 - 0xdfefffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d0a0 - 0x0000d0af (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d020 - 0x0000d03f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d040 - 0x0000d05f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d060 - 0x0000d07f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d0f0 - 0x0000d0f7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

widzę, że Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0 a że intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found to Fatal server error... tylko co z tym zrobić ?

fragmenty konfiguracji jądra, .config:

```
(...)

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

(...)

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

```

...i może jeszcze make.conf:

```
#######################################################################

#

# made by admin on September, 29th 2008

# modified by admin on October, 4th 2008

#

#######################################################################

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe"

#

#LDFLAGS="-W1 -O1"

#

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Directories Section

#

#######################################################################

#

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/files/portage_tmpdir

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/home/files/portage_tmpdir/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage_over

#

#######################################################################

#

# Language Section

#

#######################################################################

#

LINGUAS="pl en_GB en"

LANGUAGE=48

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Download Section

#

#######################################################################

#

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Compilation Section

#

#######################################################################

#

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=1

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="sandbox userpriv usersandbox parallel-fetch userfetch"

#

USE="X 3dnow a52 aac alsa apache2 asf bluetooth -cdparanoia -cdr clamav crypt -cups djvu -doc -dvd -dvdr -dvdread -eds -emboss -esd firefox flac ftp -gdbm gif gimp -gnome gphoto2 -gtk hal ieee1394 imap jabber javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal libwww mad mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pcmcia pdf perl php png qt qt3 qt4 scanner spl ssl svg theora tidy tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vhosts vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xinerama xml -xmms xvid" 

#

#######################################################################

#

# Devices Section

#

#######################################################################

#

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics logitech-mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810 vga vesa fbdev"

ALSA_CARDS="intel_hda"

#

#######################################################################
```

uff, mam nadzieję, że błąd jest gdzieś tu widoczny i tylko ja nie potrafię go dojrzeć,

z góry dziekuję (już chociażby za dotarcie do tego miejsca  :Wink:  )

----------

## Yatmai

Aleś tego nawrzucał  :Razz: 

Próbowałeś w xorg.conf zahaszować linijkę BusID?

A jak nie, to upewnij się, że nie pominąłeś jakiegoś drivera do xorg'a - w sensie flagi flagami, ale czy faktycznie pakiet jest w systemie.

----------

## hasior

ze sterowników brakowało tylko xf86-video-v4l ale to do kamerki

zaraz sprawdzę opcję z zakomentowaniem szyny

EFEKT: to samo info (tylko nie ta sama ścieżka (PCI:0:2:1)

```
intel: no matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
```

plus parę nowych kwiatków - a to że nie wykrywa touchpada Synaptics a to jakieś ostrzeżenie od xkbcomp

```
Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

No core pointer

Fatal server error: 

failed to initialize core devices
```

hmmm ...dodać evdev do INPUT_DEVICES ?

EDIT: dodatkowy efekt jest taki, że szybkość pracy w konsoli poszła totalnie w dół (przesuwanie kursora) ... nie o to nam chodzi   :Twisted Evil: 

a tymczasem poczekamy na przeemergowanie xorg-server i dodanie evdev

----------

## Yatmai

Może spróbuj najpierw dodać linijkę 

```
Option      "CorePointer" 
```

 do gryzonia

----------

## hasior

no, w Server Layout było tak:

```
###############################################################

#

# Server Layout Section

#

###############################################################

#

Section "ServerLayout"

#

   Identifier   "Layout[all]"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Wind_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   Screen      "Screen[0]"

   Option      "Clone" "off"

   Option      "Xinerama" "off"

#   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

#

EndSection 
```

taki wpis nie jest równoznaczny z Option "CorePointer" w Section InputDevice (chodzi mi o linię dla touchpad'a)? czy chodzi ci o to, żeby dla myszy zmienić "SendCoreEvents" na "CorePointer"

----------

## Yatmai

Chodziło mi, że w sekcji Device zahaszowałeś ten wpis.

----------

## hasior

nie, to nic nie zmienia - efekt jest identyczny. a linijkę zahaszowałem za podręcznikiem Gentoo - tam też "CorePointer" podane jest w ServerLayout a nie w InputDevice, podejrzewam, że wpisanie tego tu czy tu ma dokładnie ten sam efekt.

EDIT: nie mam zielonego pojęcia na czym polegał problem, po kilku dniach prób zmiany ustawień i emergowania coraz nowszych, niestabilnych wersji xorg-server, sterowników postanowiłem przeprowadzić instalację od zera - efekt wszystko działa jak należy, błąd był więc zapewne gdzieś na początku instalacji...

----------

